# For how long did your adult GR stay a puppy?



## lightofmyluna

For all of us relative newbies from all of you GR veterans! Other dog owners _always_ see me struggling with my 11-month-old and assure me that it will get better, that their dog was a puppy for however long. So... how long until your adult golden "grew up?"


----------



## Lucky's mom

Lucky grew up fast...at about a year.....but he's always been an old soul and not extremely energetic.... When he was a BIG puppy he'd bowl you over like the best of them and more then once I was dragged on my elbows when my guard was down...but as a rule he was never over energetic.

My son's lab is over a year and I swear that dog hasn't changed in energy level and still is barely contained. She's alllllllllll puppy yet, with the driving need for exercise, non-stop play and too much energy to control well. She is a hunting dog and seems to fine in the field...I think that is the only place she's calm.


----------



## Rachel's Mom

rachel is almost 3 but she still has her "puppy" times!


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Tucker's a year and a half and still a puppy!


----------



## Penny'smom

having just finished a rousing game of chase me and try to get your shoe back, I'd say 6 1/2 years old and still counting.


----------



## Shining Star

Star was a puppy until 5 years old.
When she was a puppy at about 8 months old I took her to puppy school.
The instructor there told me she would never own a Golden Retriever.

I said why not.???

She said at the age of one year old you will have a 60 pound puppy.
At two years old you will have a 60 pound puppy.
At three years old you will have a 60 pound puppy.
She said that goes on until about 5 years old.
Then they grow up.
She said Golden's seem to grow up the slowest of any dog.
Take a German Shepard at one year old you have a mature adult dog.

With all that being said I wouldn't change my Golden for any dog.
She is the BEST DOG I have ever had .
If she wants to act like a puppy the rest of her life thats O.K. by me.


----------



## Penny'smom

And right on cue, her she comes with a different shoe from a different pair. She doesn't want to chew it up, she wants me to chase her to get it back. I usually oblige her. I'll really miss these frenzied playtimes when they are gone.


----------



## wabmorgan

If I remember correctly.... Jean-luc was a "puppy" for about 3 years. 

As for Junior..... he is only 6 months old.... although he is getting BIG enough to an Adult.... he is ALL PUPPY!!!!!!!!!!!

In fact today we had him running all over the place.... I think he has no idea how BIG he is. LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

The Energizer Bunny better watch out.... Junior may just take his job. LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wilson's REAL Mom

Wilson just turned 2, and in the last month or so, I've seen a marked difference in his obedience. I just wish I could say I'd seen a marked difference in his energy level...especially when people come to the house! However, I wonder if that will ever get better.


----------



## wabmorgan

^^^^ It will..... probably in about 2 or 3 more years!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Penny'smom

When Penny was a pup of 6 months, we begged "When will it end?":uhoh:

Everyone said, "Oh they're a lot better at 1 year."

At one year, we begged "When will it get better?"

Everyone said, "Oh not until they are 2" So we hung in there.:crossfing

At 3 we asked "Shouldn't it be better by now?" No, they said, not until they are 4 or 5.:no::no:

At 5, we just looked at each other, hugged Penny and quit asking!:smooch::smooch::smooch:


----------



## Heidi36oh

Jack is still very much puppy at age 3 years old.


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom

Buffy was definitely still a puppy til 3, then she just grew up overnight it seemed. The verdict is still out on Abby.


----------



## Mandy's Dad

Mandy was pretty much a puppy 'full-time' until she was about 2-years old. Then she went into 'part-time' puppy mode! At least this is what my wife tells me. I didn't meet Mandy until she was a little over two.


----------



## Ardeagold

It depends on the dog.....and depends on what you mean by "puppy". Every stage has it's length......and every dog is different.

Ours all calmed down, became adults, by 3 yrs of age. BUT....in playfulness, energy level (appropriate for the situation), etc. some are STILL very puppyish and range anywhere in age from 5 yrs to 11 yrs. Our 11 yr old can still run like the wind, loves to race around and then play in the pond, hops up and down when she gets excited, etc. And this is numerous times a day, not just one burst. But, she can be trusted on our property off leash....knows when to sit and stay....and knows when it's time to play.


----------



## 3 goldens

I suppos mine have always stayed puppies. Heck, at almolst 63 I have never grown ujp so why should I expect them. to. Yes, I believe in Santa Claus and theEaer Bunny--only as siris in the heat, not actually coming down a chimney or hiding eggs around in the yard. HOney is the most puppy at 6 1/2 o any dog I have ever had, tho. In faft, she is more frisky and playul than she was when we got her 5 1/2 years ago. I don't care if nthy never gorow up in moss senses. I do apprectiate their obeying me--but that did that by a year of so.


----------



## Thalie

Flem is still very much a puppy at 4. Like a puppy she either sleeps profoundly or is in action. So many lizzards to frighten, so many squirrels and cats to chase, so many bones to chew, so many times to play with Spip, so many butt scratches and cuddles to get... She is my free spirit.


----------



## AmbikaGR

Everyday each of my dogs do something that always reminds me they are perpetual pups. And I THANK GOD EVERYDAY FOR THIS! Keeper is 11 years and 11 months old - yea I am VERY superstitious - Lucy is 7 1/2 and well Oriana is just 13 weeks old.


----------



## riddle03

My boy Tucker will be 12 this month. Although he has calmed down quite a bit he still acts very much puppy like. People are amazed that he will be 12. My blonde boy Tanner is 7 and still acts like a puppy most of the time. They are both better about obedience but I see acts of a puppy everywhere and I LOVE IT !


----------



## Maggies mom

Hootie is 3 and has always been on the calmer side, but he still loves to chew his remotes... Maggie will be 3 in Aug. an she loves her paper products and still has the puppy wild side in it..... Abbie is 2 and lord knows if there will ever be a calm side to her....Cruiser will hes just a big Dufus.. at the age of 1, who loves to have fun


----------



## sharlin

None of the pack have grown up yet--and don't imagine they will.


----------



## EddieME

I love this tread! 

Eddie is 10mo tomorrow - yup, that 60lb puppy someone mentioned. 

This morning I woke to a living room rug scattered with spit balls Eddie had made overnight after finding a paper napkin - and on our way home from 90minutes of play this morning he suddenly went into a zoomie that almost sent me flying....

I once ran into a couple who said "in two years you will have a wonderful dog" 
EXCUSE ME? - I already do


----------



## olik

Honey 2,5.Still waiting for her to grow up. It didn't happened yet.


----------



## Joanne & Asia

Asia is 3 and a half. She was always on the calmer side and probably grew out of alot of the puppy stuff by about 2. She still has the occassional moment and I love it when she does. Our Eskimo Gromit is 11 and finally grew out of the puppy stage this year! Come to think of it he still has a few puppy moments now and then.


----------



## Argos' Mom

All I can say is, I'll let you know when Argos becomes a true adult dog. He may be adult by age but not mentality. He turned 3 Dec. 10th and while he's potty trained now and does obey commands better, he is still a pup at heart.


----------



## daddysgirl

when we first got Roxy as a puppy, our vet asked us "have you ever had a Golden" No, then she told us as Roxy was bouncing here and there, "this will never end" Roxanne will be 6 in November, and i hope she NEVER grows out of that pupppy stage.


----------



## Rob's GRs

I found my male Goldens seemed to keep some of that "puppy personality" longer than my female Golden.


----------



## moverking

Penny'smom said:


> When Penny was a pup of 6 months, we begged "When will it end?":uhoh:
> 
> Everyone said, "Oh they're a lot better at 1 year."
> 
> At one year, we begged "When will it get better?"
> 
> Everyone said, "Oh not until they are 2" So we hung in there.:crossfing
> 
> At 3 we asked "Shouldn't it be better by now?" No, they said, not until they are 4 or 5.:no::no:
> 
> At 5, we just looked at each other, hugged Penny and quit asking!:smooch::smooch::smooch:


Here's my 4 yr. old shoe stealer, love Penny's sweet face:smooch:


----------



## paula bedard

I don't know how I missed this before  There isn't a good category for Sam. He never really had puppy traits. He was pretty much the same dog his whole life.....so I chose 4 years or more. Ike is still a puppy at 17 months. Just 2 days ago he decided that the watering can was his and it needed ventilation. I hope he never outgrows these stages of puppydom, they make me laugh!!!

Sam was my Wise Old Soul
Ike is my Nut Puppy!!!


----------



## maggie1951

Goldens just like to have fun they never really grow up.:jester:


----------



## Champ

Champ was a hyper troublemaker until he was 2 years old!


----------



## OceanTheGolden

Still acts like a pup at 6.5 years xD


----------



## Gwen

I must say that there wasn't an appropriate choice for Nygel or Oliver. Nygel has been a wonderful boy who settled down way before his first birthday. I credit much of his maturity to early obedience training, entering the conformation ring @ 6 months of age, the daily training associated with show grooming and a very high intelligence level. Oliver was the same - mature before a year old - but he never entered the conformation ring - he has his CGN & CD.

I also credit Connie of Ambertru Golden Retrievers for breeding such great goldens and allowing us to adopt our (2) boys who were well socialized, loved and handled from day 1. Thanks, Connie!


----------



## GoldenOwner12

Einstein never had puppy traits from the start he was well behaved from word go, He never chewed,digged holes,jumped on people, The only thing he chewed was his toys and bones. He is a very calm placid boy took everything in his stride, His not fussy doesn't care if he goes for a walk or not. The only thing he demends is a toy throwen for him,cuddles,pats,told his a good boy and food. I considered Einstein fully grown up at 1 year old. 

Shelley on the other hand is different she chews on almost everything,jumps on people, will dig a hole once in a blue moon.Shelley loves her exercise if not walked daily she is very destructive. Shelley is only 5 months old at the moment will let everyone know when she is grown up.


----------



## twinny41

15 years!.................................................... never grew up!


----------



## davebeech

twinny41 said:


> 15 years!.................................................... never grew up!


same as Fred, he never grew up either ( 11 1/2 years )

Tom has just turned 3, and still as daft as ever, pounces, prances, and bounces just like pup but he's never really been one for playing with other dogs


----------



## hgatesy

I think at 3 and 1/2 Park still acts like a puppy at times energy wise, but we've seen a big change in him just in the way he listens. He still has his moments, but we can just tell he's finally grown up a bit. 

Camden at 1 and 1/2 years old... is still very much a puppy. I think Camden will have the Peter Pan syndrome his whole life though... he just strikes me as the type.


----------



## Sunny Delight

There was nothing applicable on the poll for Sunny, as she has not been a puppy since she was about 4 months old! I'm realizing how far off the bell curve she is and I think God picked her for us because I would not be able to handle the puppiness that all you guys have gone/are still going through!!

As previously mentioned with another pup, perhaps early training (starting at 7 weeks) along with her calm, sensitive personality, helped her grow up so early. In a way, I've missed out a bit. I see things in the foster dogs that Sunny or Mister rarely do and they sure are fun! As I wrote that sentence, my foster dog just chewed up the laces on my sneaker!! (that's not one of the fun ones!) Sometimes we all wish she was a little more upbeat or goofy. But that's what we have Mister for! Sunny's job is to be our therapy dog, Mister's is to be our goofball!


----------



## Maxs Mom

Maxine is 11 1/2 she will be 12 the day after Christmas. Our favorite statement is she is 11 going on 2. She will never grow up! At least I hope not. She is the happiest, bounciest, fun loving dog. She is the air I breathe.


----------



## nixietink

I think Vito will be a puppy forever! I feel bad for his future blind partner. lol.


----------



## Kiki_Michigan

You all sound like you have some cute little troublemakers! 

I may be missing out a little too. Trooper is so calm. My dad comes over two days a week and takes Trooper for a walk and Trooper hides when he sees the leash come out. 

For example he was locked in the bathroom all morning (4 hours) while I am at work until my mom and dad get over at noon. I have called my mom twice to ask what Trooper is doing and she tells me just laying on the floor.

He has a few zoomie moments now and then and is the SWEETEST boy in the world. So...I guess it was meant to be for me also. With three kids I needed an "easy" puppy.


----------



## CharmedOne

Hunter grew up overnight I swear. He was quite puppyish for an 8 month old but the day I brought Chloe home, he matured instantly. Perhaps he realized he'd have to show her the ropes. He was all grown up by the time he was 9 months old and remained an old soul from then on.

Chloe was nicely matured by the time she was 18 months.

Now Forrest on the otherhand, well he just turned 6 a couple of weeks ago. He is still ALL puppy! He has two speeds, stop and go. He's so easily excitable, always raring to go and still even looks like a puppy. Lucky for me he's eager to please or else he would have never been trainable. The only problem I have is walking him. Because he has so much drive and excitable, he can still pull on walks even when wearing a Halti. I can't see Forrest being anything but puppy acting.


----------

